# Getting a Dip in my Back..........



## the_general64 (May 16, 2006)

i have been recently working my back for about 4 months now. i've noticed that the muscle directly behind my shoulder blades have been getting larger along with my shoulders in general. i can also see my traps getting bigger. but right in the middle nothing is happening. so i have this dip in the middle and it only gets deeper as these other muscles get larger. is it suppose to look like this or is there another back excercise that i am not doing?

back workout
Lever Seated Rows
Cable Seated Rows
Pull Ups
Lever Seated High Rows


----------



## aceshigh (May 16, 2006)

deads


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 16, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> deads



yepp


----------



## the_general64 (May 16, 2006)

thanks.................i'll try them........but how are deadlifts going to help? they seem like a leg/hip thing and not a back thing. also where do they fall, push? pull? or legs?


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2006)

the_general64 said:
			
		

> thanks.................i'll try them........but how are deadlifts going to help? they seem like a leg/hip thing and not a back thing. also where do they fall, push? pull? or legs?


 
I personally do them on pull day, early on in the workout, but a lot of people do them on leg day.


----------



## Pizzer (May 16, 2006)

it depends on the type of deadlift being performed... Personally, I do standard barbell deadlifts as a core workout... it targets my traps up top and my glutes and quads down bottom... and I do stiff leg deads for my lower back and hamstrings, though, if performed correctly, they could help to develop the inner back area that you mentioned.


----------



## CowPimp (May 16, 2006)

First of all, are you sure the dip isn't just where your spine is?  Care to provide pictures?

All that rowing should be doing the trick, but perhaps you aren't properly retracting your scapula during the row?  It is easy to let the movement become dominated by your shoulders and arms.  Keep your shoulder blades retracted the entire movement even as your shoulders flex forward, and focus on "pulling with your elbows" when you row.  

Deadlifts are great to add to your legs days.  They require a very strong isometric contraction of various back musculautre, some of which is your scapular retractors which all sit right in the middle of your upper back, save for the lats.  Yes, I would require deadlifts a lower body movement because it is primarily hip and knee extension, but that isometric that is required of your upper back is definitely sufficient stimulus for hypertrophy.  In fact, rack deadlifts serve this purpose even better.


----------

